# judy chop



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)




----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hey thats where Karena and I got our Ninja skills!!!!!!!! Wooot


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

thats why I call you my ninja's


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Don't go ninjin someone that don't need ninjin. LOL HA ha ha ha ha


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

i benn a fan of this guy for a year or so i love these videos
i personal 



 have masterd the ninjy chop


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)




----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

he actually beats the guy up


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Dave posted the same on LOL


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Sadie's Dad said:


> Don't go ninjin someone that don't need ninjin. LOL HA ha ha ha ha


:goodpost: That was my favorite!


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

*LMFAO thats almost the same a nickfu *


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

lollll oh now i get what a judy chop is


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

" This is not a game don't go tryin this on your kids or your dogs ok"


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

This is so embarrassing to admit,but he reminds me of some of my in laws that live over in the mountains.
i have a southern accent and couldn't even understand all of what he was saying in the first video


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

dixieland said:


> This is so embarrassing to admit,but he reminds me of some of my in laws that live over in the mountains.
> i have a southern accent and couldn't even understand all of what he was saying in the first video


That is funny. look for him on Jerry Springer. That was good to


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

The first video is the one I couldn't understand him on.
The Jerry Springer one is the one where he reminds me of my in laws:rofl:


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Oh LOL
The first one was funny though because you couldn't understand it LOL


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

More of Diemon Dave 
Part 1


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Part 2 LOL


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Hahaha that's some funny stuff right there!
'your legs are too long,you look like you're riding an ostrich'.lmao


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Hey thats where Karena and I got our Ninja skills!!!!!!!! Wooot


Yeah we did lol.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

moved from vip forum


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

More from Diemon Dave and his judy choppin. He goes against a real martial artist.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

:rofl::rofl:

Hillbilly Mutant Ninja Turtles - hahaha


----------

